# Wind shifted and fish bit!



## mlbowfin (Oct 21, 2016)

The wind has been brutal most of the week and it finally made the shift and started blowing from the northwest. The fish seemed as if they hadn't eaten in a week either. Everything except the Bonnet Head was caught on a 1oz chrome roostertail at the cut on the ocean side.


----------



## campboy (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sweet wish it would have shifted last weekend! Good Job!


----------



## Msteele (Oct 22, 2016)

Great mixed bag of fish.


----------



## Judge (Oct 22, 2016)

Are you going to eat the Bonnet Head?  If so are they tasty?


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah Judge, I steaked him out and plan on grilling it with butter and Garlic. I've eaten a lot of shark but this bonnet head will be a first. Sharks can get funky fast if not taken care of properly! I gut it immediately and get on Ice quickly.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Bonnethead is great eating.


----------

